# 2 Day bans...



## 2Hearts (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Rollie,
Some mean members keep saying, everytime i post, that there should be a special forum set up for people like me and apparently i cant grow, dont grow and am bidding to be the next Rollitup super ace god guru person. It keeps on happening and when i told my mum she said to tell you that they are bullying me, that and you owe her $30 for last night.

Any way my friend George said it would be a good idea for the Moderators to issue 2day bans for nasty name calling and bullying.

I would never say stuff like these meanies and dont go round doing the things they write about me, i object in a mature way not by name calling and try to back up things.

I know it is probably a dumb idea i just wish we could all be mature and get along.

Yours Faithfully

2Hearts Aged 11 and a half


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

2Hearts said:


> No sorry there are no strains predispositioned to show purple under healthy conditions only stress brings it out. The strains you and most harp on about are predispositioned to show less resistance to stress hence their autumn colours show through more at the end of flowering (temperature being one of them). Most growers cite that running a purple strain cooler at flower end will induce more purple colours.
> 
> Id like to call you out on these myths and question the knowledge mj sites generalise about anthocyanins based on scientific fact, studies and the manipulation for food colour
> 
> Again i can only talk in terms like 'osmoregulation' and 'carbohydrates' not myh talk with nothing to base it on.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ph-shift-acid-alkali-vs-alkalinity.880136/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/still-waiting-for-an-answer-on-those-purple-colours.881472/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/anthocyanins-purple-stems.881267/

As browsing his post history for these little gems to post in another thread where he's acting like a know it all and has someone believing his bullshit I noticed he made this thread about me calling him a theorist and a pseudo/wiki-scientist. 

He didn't like being shown for what he really is now he's begging the mods to sort it out so he doesn't look foolish.

Enjoy. 

There's a tonne more in his thread history. These are only a few off the first page of threads he's created.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

we dont ban members for arguments, unless they get completely out of hand.
youre posts wil be removed, you will be asked to stop 

most people comply.

I see you two bickering back and forth so here is my suggestion, act like adults put eachother on ignore user feature. 



go to your name top right click it, 
"people i ignore"
"add the user"


----------



## 2Hearts (Sep 3, 2015)

Cool but please can i point out that i wasnt bickering just debating, the name calling and trolling and slander was all one sided and there is a difference between this and me strongly debating somthing i.e. His post above^^^ and my post below.

Sorry


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2015)

2Hearts said:


> Cool but please can i point out that i wasnt bickering just debating, the name calling and trolling and slander was all one sided and there is a difference between this and me strongly debating somthing i.e. His post above^^^ and my post below.
> 
> Sorry


You in the wrong place. You got to get thicker skin.


His poor wittle feels got hurt. Awwee. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

You copy and pasted a bunch of stuff saying I was wrong without any understanding of anything you copy and pasted. Later you come back in the thread and inform everyone how great and smart and trust worthy a hydro store employee is (LOL) and he said your waters not even close to hard. As I told you on the first page of the thread. 

Minimum requirement for water to be considered hard is 200ppm. You made several long winded copy pasta's of a whole bunch of unrelated shit with the premise being UK tap water is sooo different from everywhere else that 70ppm out of the tap is hard. 

There's no debating facts. You seem to think there is, that's not how the world works. When you try to debate facts you look like a fool and risk being called out as one.

Now do you want to continue this? or shall we just end it here and I'll add you to ignore. Nothing I said was wrong. Especially about you not being a reliable source of ANY information regarding cannabis and a wiki-scientist. The bit about the I-tals was a joke, regarding your copy-pasta nature.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

Guys, this is exactly what I said to stop, behaviour like this is unwelcoming, if you dont like the way he speaks or talks on the forum, too damn bad hes got every right to be here just as you do.
put him on ignore.

your comment about italians was rude, and therefore deleted, and quite offensive by the way


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2015)

Where did indagrows post go?
Hearts, no one likes a snitch.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Cobnobuler (Sep 4, 2015)

I just dont get why the guy wants to talk about all this blown out shit that has little to nothing to do with growing weed.
At least nothing that has any useful purpose.
Grow some balls then grow some plants for awhile dude.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 9, 2015)

I'd offer you a perma ban if I could


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 17, 2015)

"Hey you guys" Thanks for the laugh I nearly cried!!


----------



## daloudpack (Sep 18, 2015)

uhhh anyone else wondering why an 11 1/2 yr old is on rollitup?


----------



## 2Hearts (Sep 18, 2015)

daloudpack said:


> uhhh anyone else wondering why an 11 1/2 yr old is on rollitup?


Yes, what are you doing here?

Are you here to make a contribution or are you here to act childish and try to put others down?


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 18, 2015)

2 hearts grow up like the mods have told you given your age you shouldn't be on here what's up school over for the weekend so your going to be a keyboard warrior


----------



## nk14zp (Sep 18, 2015)

2Hearts said:


> when i told my mum she said to tell you that they are bullying me, that and you owe her $30 for last night.


Pics of mum?


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 18, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> 2 hearts grow up like the mods have told you given your age you shouldn't be on here what's up school over for the weekend so your going to be a keyboard warrior


Oi leave members alone, who wants your sad opinion anyway!


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes sir ooo oh okay I'm sorry please don't hurt me


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> 2 hearts grow up like the mods have told you given your age you shouldn't be on here what's up school over for the weekend so your going to be a keyboard warrior


It's clearly faked he's obviously not 11 you can change and set your birthday on here 
Members do it after they join for jokes

It's very very obvious who the underage users are


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 18, 2015)

Are you aiming that at me? lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2015)

daloudpack said:


> uhhh anyone else wondering why an 11 1/2 yr old is on rollitup?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


He's definitely not 11 you can spot underage users on here quite well

I believe the youngest we've ever had on Riu is 14 high school age
Never anyone from elementary school
You can change you're birthday on here


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> He's definitely not 11 you can spot underage users on here quite well
> 
> I believe the youngest we've ever had on Riu is 14 high school age
> Never anyone from elementary school
> You can change you're birthday on here


Kewl. I'd hate to see RIU get shut down over underage kids sneaking on here.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Kewl. I'd hate to see RIU get shut down over underage kids sneaking on here.


It happens from time to time usually they put their age at 18-20 but they slip up or admit they are in high school 

No one has ever put they are 11 and actually was


----------



## daloudpack (Sep 18, 2015)

lol i think he should be banned lol...as a security measure.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2015)

daloudpack said:


> lol i think he should be banned lol...as a security measure.


it isnt though i can see when people edit their accounts , he did not join claiming hes 11, meaning hes not 11 hes just fucking around
additionally he doesnt type/write like an 11 year old
going back on posting and pictures they have posted it is completely easy to tell who is underage and who isnt

i think you should let me make the proper decisions and handle the situation since i have many admin privileged tools at my disposal and you dont


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 21, 2015)

We all changed our age years ago just to screw with the haters, after you been here long enough you learn its easier to weed out those who want to attack people and those who want to contribute with simple little tricks...

No decent contributor judges you on your age, now your easier to avoid


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 21, 2015)

-- ROLLITUP ROCKS -- 
"You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean; if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty." ~Mahatma Gandh

Rollitup is an ocean of information, haters the dirty little drops that make no difference to the rest of us, its all in my sig dude!


----------

